# Truck bed atv rack. Help



## BIGDADDY

Does any one have a truck bed atv rack? Do you like it? I want to take my atv's and my trailer camping at the same time.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... rack%20bed

Something like this.

Thanks
BD


----------



## pheaz

They are fairly easy to build and weld up. I would recommend going to your local High School, and having the AG kids build you one for a project. Shouldnt cost in steel all but around $150. Make sure to use a plywood deck and not mesh though. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## Critter

I have a set on my truck and wouldn't be without them. They are different than the ones that you have pictured in that I can load my wheeler sideways and am able to drive it on and then drive it off since the ramps extend out 11' either side of the truck bed. Also the ramps are stored in the racks themselfs so you don't have to figure our where they are going to be stored. The nice thing about them is that you still have the bed to store equipment or travel gear. A friend of mine and myself go to Arizona every year with them on either my truck or his. 

I have been thinking of building up a couple since this arrangement is one of the best that I have found. With the one you are looking at I would only unload the wheeler backwards in an emergency unless the winch line was attached to the wheeler and rack. On mine where you can drive on and drive off it is a lot safer. If you would like to see if you could make them or find someone to I can get you the diminisions and other pictures for you to go by. 
Here is a picture of my truck and a the wheelers on it in Arizona in 09 when we got a few inches of snow while we were there.


----------



## pheaz

Yes +1 Critter definatly want to drive on and off in forward. I forgot to mention. Yours looks very similar to the ones we built.


----------



## Critter

The ones that I have I got from a company in Oregon that is now out of business. From what I understand they sold their rights to the racks to some company but I have never seen any others out there. Like I said the neat thing is that they fit across a truck bed and then the ramps store within each other and then in the mounted rack. You need two of them for each wheeler and the weight is close to 128 lbs but one person can manhandle them around. Also if you needed to you can pull the ramps off and then move the racks around. The racks are made out of tube steel and channel with 1/2" angle running across the racks for the support. I have had mine for over 10 years now and would not be without them. They are a lot easier to use than hauling a trailer all over the place. 

As far as backing off I have done it a couple of times and you really need to pay attention to what you are doing and at times it get interesting when you are up that high on a 4x4 truck.


----------



## Huntoholic

I have one that is called "Monster Hauler" built up in Ogden.

I agree with "Critter" in that I love mine. 

The one that I got is drive up and back off. Because I have a short bed it does load from the rear. If I had a long bed, this unit would allow me to do a side load, but it would still be a drive up/back off. Like "Critter's" the ramps store up high underneath the 4-wheelers, so you have your bed still available for other gear. It does have a hook up front to attach your winch cable if you are nervous about riding them up. They say there is pluses/minuses to side load versus rear load when it comes to wear on the plastic. I don't think it is valid. The big plus for side load is you can unload without having to disconnect your trailer. I have had a few times where that feature would have been helpful. The one thing I hate about mine was the front guard, that is suppose to protect your cab is not high enough. I did put a dent in the cab from a piece of the push bar that was high enough to clear the bar but low enough to just get the cab. 
There are a couple of rules that I follow when I use my rack. 1-If it is wet I will either find a place to make the angle on the ramps flatter or use the winch. 2-I always have it in 4 wheel drive. 3-Make sure the truck/ramps are level. 
I've had mine for 5 years and I still pucker when loading/unloading.


----------



## Huge29

pheaz said:


> Make sure to use a plywood deck and not mesh though. Just my .02 cents.


Why would you prefer untreated plywood over expanded metal?


----------

